
Software Engineer Interview Guide - vicenobelium
https://www.acingtheinterview.org/posts/a-comprehensive-guide-to-the-software-engineering-interview
======
chailey11
I heard phone screen interviews are easier..Is that actually true?

~~~
vicenobelium
They can be, though aren't always, easier for two reasons. The first is that
companies use the phone screen as a way to ensure a candidate reaches a basic
threshold before spending the time and money to bring them onsite. So, in that
vain it's more preponderance of the evidence that the candidate is good rather
than beyond a reasonable doubt (which is the standard of the onsite).

The second is that the phone screen format isn't ideal for either the
interviewer or interviewee and the questions themselves are sometimes a bit
easier as a result.

